# Happy 10th Birthday Jake!!



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Jake Man!!

Wow, I can't believe Jake is 10. He has always been the very best boy ever. A very Patient, Loyal, Obedient, Trusting, Loving Soul.

He enjoyed today doing what he loves to do best, enjoy the day with his daddy,







and Ice Cream of course!!









He was really happy today, so I took plenty of pictures.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jake!!! Looks like you had a great day and that ice cream looks good too  You are such a gorgeous boy, Jake!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Jake.

I love his pictures, he looks so sweet!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

* <span style="color: #3366FF"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 20pt'> HAPPY 10th BIRTHDAY DEAR JAKE!!! </span> 

<span style='font-size: 14pt'> You're such a handsome fellow!!! That ice cream looks so good!!! </span> </span> </span> *


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAKE!!!!









AND, MANY, MANY MORE!!!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

<span style='font-family: Arial Black'> <span style="color: #3333FF"> <span style='font-size: 23pt'> Happy Birthday Jake </span> </span> </span> 

wishing you many more years to celebrate this day


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Jake! (And to Dylan too!!!)


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you so much guys. Jake says thanks too, and gives all his friends smooches!!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jake, you GOOOOOOOOD!! Yes! Yes!! You gooood booooyyyy!!!







Happy Birthday, hunka hunka sweetness n handsomeness!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday Jake!!!! Gee if all dogs could age as well as you.... wishful thinking..... He really is stunning!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style="color: #3366FF">WOWZERS, Jake you are one nice looking guy. You look so happy on your birthday. I am so glad that you had the chance to celebrate your 10th birthday and so happpy that your mom shared the picture with us. </span></span>


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy, happy birthday, handsome! Love those eyebrows!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

SO happy for Jake's birthday-what a great thing-I am so happy for all of you that he is here for the big 1-0! 








More dessert please!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 10 Jake, Sean is just a month younger than you, he'll catch up with you next month.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

... and 1 more to grow on
















What a handsome fella Jake is! Here's to many many more


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jake! You are looking absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

What a handsome boy! I love his moles!


----------

